# Acoustic Elegance Slimline 10"



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

Need help interpreting the data? Read me: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1002


































xmag = 6mm
xsus = 7mm
xmax = 6mm

I will refrain from posting comments on this and future test reports. Any sort of personal comments will be made in the Review forum. If you need help interpreting the data, feel free to start a new thread in the General section or read the *READ ME FIRST* thread posted at the top of this one.


----------



## tktran303 (Dec 30, 2005)

Npdang,

Why refrain? 

As you probably know, in the world of scientific research, this is the standard format (Abstract, Introduction, Methods, Results, *Discussion*, Conclusion)


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

At least do we get a photo?


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

You got me there lol. My aim is hopefully to get people to read, learn, and open their own comments and discussion. Alot of times if you just leave comments no one bothers to look at the data.


----------



## OgreDave (Jul 13, 2005)

I can't get photos anymore, so I hope Nguyen actually took pics of it.


----------



## demon2091tb (May 30, 2005)

Dang, J/w really what is up with the Le scale......dosent look like some of the other's you've had. Care to explain why this Le curve looks so odd and sorta sloped to the right and down.....i always thought they would be curves similar to the Bl, etc.


----------



## JasonH (Oct 27, 2005)

You can see pics here http://www.acoustic-visions.com/~acoustic/products/subwoofer_drivers/ae_slimline_10/


----------

